# Primos Double bull blinds



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Huh!


----------



## robertyb (Jul 19, 2004)

backlash said:


> Huh!


Looks like we have another DB dealer with us.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Ill Bowhunter. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

Welcome and have fun :wink:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------

